# has anyone tried herbal.com??



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

I stumbled across them and was blown away by their prices. They sell things by the pound mostly. I am thinking seriously of ordering some of their MSM and chlorella. 

hollym


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Actually its herbalcom.com and I LOVE them! They charge $5.25 for S/H no matter how much you buy. They are so prompt and the products I've tried are very good. The garlic and onion granules are wonderful and I love the mushroom powders and the italian seasoning blend is very nice. I buy all my elderberries from them and have made teas/tinctures from several other herbs they carry. They're great! B


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

There are a few more like that, too. One is something like San Francisco herb co, and there is another I used to order from a lot that's in Missouri but darnit I can't remember the name of it, but it has EVERYTHING, and it's cheap!


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks, ya'll!! That's great to know. I find it so much easier to just pile a bunch of powders in water or a smoothie and drink it. Beats taking fourteen large pills, lol. 

hollym


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is San Francisco Herb Company
http://www.sfherb.com/

Now if I could just remember what that one in Missouri is called. And there are several more that I know of.


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

that one is nice also. I like the selection of teas. Do you live too far from Austin to visit Sun Harvest, Whole Foods or the Co-op? I'm lucky enough to have a SH on my way home and one close to the office. They have a decent selection of essential oils. 

hollym


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

hollym said:


> that one is nice also. I like the selection of teas. Do you live too far from Austin to visit Sun Harvest, Whole Foods or the Co-op? I'm lucky enough to have a SH on my way home and one close to the office. They have a decent selection of essential oils.
> 
> hollym


 I'm a few hundred miles north of Austin 

I never even heard of Sun Harvest. And what is "the" Co-op ?


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

OOPS! I got your location confused with cyngbaeld's, I think. 

Wheat something co-op in Austin, I can't remember the correct name, but it's very full of bins of good things. 

Sun Harvest is like a health food grocery store. A bit expensive, but convenient. I guess there are a few advantages to living close to a city. Anyway, none of this is helpful to you, sorry! Good intentions, you know.

hollym


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

Here's another fan of herbalcom.com I really like them and plan to order again as soon as we get settled from our move. Is the one in Missouri "American Botanicals" by any chance in Eolia? I just drove by that place Wednesday and while I've seen their catalog, I haven't ordered from them yet. 

Nance


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Hummingbird said:


> Is the one in Missouri "American Botanicals" by any chance in Eolia? I just drove by that place Wednesday and while I've seen their catalog, I haven't ordered from them yet.
> 
> Nance


No, that's definitely not it. It's on the tip of my tongue.

Argh, I hate when that happens. :help:


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

with all these great links, can we start a sticky with them? I just realized recently that this FORUM was even here, very very exciting for me. 

hollym


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW I bet you can find everything you're looking for here:

http://www.herbworld.com/green_pages.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Herbal Advantage is the one in Missouri:

http://www.herbaladvantage.com/

They didn't used to have a website so I was surprised to find one.

I used to talk to Stephen on the phone and he sure knows his stuff. He was once in very bad health with heart disease etc, but the use of herbs got him off meds and into a good state of health. He watched his neighbor go rapidly downhill, with the doctor giving the guy more and more prescriptions until the guy died, Stephen feels that the side effects are often worse than the cure (I think so too).


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh hey, I think I have bought stevia from them! one of the few that i actually could deal with the taste, in fact. 

hollym


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

ladycat said:


> Herbal Advantage is the one in Missouri:
> 
> http://www.herbaladvantage.com/
> 
> ...



Oh! I have seen this one but had forgotten about it! Thanks so much! With me being in MO, it's nice to find somewhat local ones.

The one I saw is www.americanbotanicals.com and they look pretty interesting too.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow....that herbal advantage site looks like good stuff. The hilarious thing - the name of the doctor who did the angioplasties on the guy had the exact same name as my grandpa did - who was obviously NOT a doctor.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I also recently discovered Herbalcom.com and found the prices fantastic. I bought caraway seed as I use a lot in rye bread I make. Goofed on two items......the carrot powder is not dried powdered carrots, it is Queen Anne's Lace powder and tastes horrible. Also the licorice "sticks" are not a confection but the roots of licorice and super hard to grind. I too bought the dried elderberries to make sambucol if needed, Dead sea salt, MSM and lots more stuff.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Rita said:


> I also recently discovered Herbalcom.com and found the prices fantastic. I bought caraway seed as I use a lot in rye bread I make. Goofed on two items......the carrot powder is not dried powdered carrots, it is Queen Anne's Lace powder and tastes horrible. Also the licorice "sticks" are not a confection but the roots of licorice and super hard to grind. I too bought the dried elderberries to make sambucol if needed, Dead sea salt, MSM and lots more stuff.



Rita, I bought the carrot powder too and wow is it bitter. Just curious but did they state that it was Queen Anne's Lace and not carrot? I never inquired. B


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I haven't been here to answer your question before today, but they did have it listed as carrot powder, but the Latin name was for queen Anne's Lace. I think I will check the latin name if I'm not sure. When we tasted it I just couldn't believe carrots powdered could get that bitter so we checked. Still a good place to buy at good prices.


----------

